# Reparar ups Soneview SVU-500



## kilermenjose (Ago 29, 2013)

Buenas tardes gente.
Hace una semana me regalaron este ups, no encendia ni nada. Al destaparlo me di cuenta de que la baquelita estaba un poco sulfatada, de que el fusible de entrada estaba roto, los mosfet en corto, em fin. Hecho un desastre. Como estaba de vacaiones de la universidad me dispuse a repararlo, Cambie los mosfet por unos reemplazos, lo  regulaor pwm y un par de LM339 y LM324. Ahora si el up encendio pero se me queda encendido el bombillo de la linea y pitaando el buzzer. Apenas lo enciendo empiezan a zonar los reles y queda pitando. Mido la tension en la salida y no llega a 110vac (mide 9- 15vac). La tension en los bornes de la bateria es de 12vdc La bateria esta en buen estado. *Ahora que estaria ocasionando la falla?* Cuando estaba limpiando la baquelita me di cuenta que habia un par de componentes que faltaban (estaban los lugares vacios) y habia un zener en lugar de una resistencia (segun la serigracia en el pcb). Ahora algunos de ustedes tendra el diagrama de ese UPS o tendra el mismo modelo de ups para que le saque una foto y me la pudiera enviar y asi descartar componentes erroneos?
Aca esta la pag del ups > http://www.soneview.com/productos_detalle.php?idpro=4

El Ups es el de esta foto 

PD: En lo que llegue a mi casa subo las fotos de la baquelita


Saludos!


----------



## capitanp (Ago 30, 2013)

Harian falta mas fotos...


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 30, 2013)

kilermenjose dijo:


> algunos de ustedes tendra el diagrama de ese UPS o tendra el mismo modelo de ups para que le saque una foto y me la pudiera enviar y asi descartar componentes erroneos?
> Aca esta la pag del ups > http://www.soneview.com/productos_detalle.php?idpro=4


¿Ya le mandaste un mail a Soneview solicitando exactamente lo mismo?


----------



## kilermenjose (Ago 30, 2013)

Aca estan las fotos. La calidad es malisima (cam de mi blackberry)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/1odk.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/bl70.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/q96h.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/saf6.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/nm08.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Nilfred dijo:


> ¿Ya le mandaste un mail a Soneview solicitando exactamente lo mismo?



Sera que si me lo envian? yo no creo... Bueno igual lo acabo de hacer, les estare comentando lo que respondan...

Saludos!


----------



## kilermenjose (Sep 2, 2013)

En efecto los de Soneview me respondieron que no tienen ningun diagrama y que no me pueden ayudar en eso . Ahor ami unica opcion es encontrarme con el mismo ups para sacarle las fotos y verificar los componentes..


----------



## Enigmax (Feb 20, 2014)

Hola Como estas. Solucionaste el problema con el UPS?. Yo tengo el mismo y lo que necesito saber es de cuanto es el fusible que esta al lado del mosfet, si podrías facilitarmelo seria de gran ayuda Gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 21, 2014)

Enigmax  revisa los mosfet


----------



## Enigmax (Feb 21, 2014)

Yo cambie los mosfet solo me falta saber el valor del fusible que esta al lado del cable negro que lo extravie.


----------



## kilermenjose (Jun 9, 2014)

Amigo @Enigmax no habia visto tu inquietud. El fusible es de 40amper. Si no es mucha molestia, le podias sacar unas fotos a la placa para ver los componentes y asi guiarme? Gracias de antemano.

Saludos!


----------

